# Flat Black GT-R



## Sayen (Nov 7, 2007)

How do you like the Flat Black?

I hope there will be more pictures soon...

I like the new Lamborghini Reventon in Flat Black, but i dont know if the GT-R realy looks good...

2009 Nissan GT-R: Once Godzilla Went Flat Black...


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Need some more pictures with different angles. Does seem odd that someone would rattle can a new car though...:nervous:


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Isn't that matte effect achieved by wrapping the vehicle? Read that somewhere...

Would like to do that to my GTR


----------



## sewid (Sep 2, 2005)

Loads more pics at the photo gallery: Photo Gallery: Matte Black Nissan GT-R


----------



## bomberGTR (Dec 3, 2005)

think i saw it when i was in singapore, looked farking gorgous


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Looked at all the pics...I like it!


----------



## Sayen (Nov 7, 2007)

psd1 said:


> Looked at all the pics...I like it!


I LOVE IT !!!!

I want one too i that color, its freaking hot :flame: :bowdown1:


----------



## Sayen (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## WickedOne513 (Oct 13, 2007)

looks interesting I just wonder how it will show dirt and such.... black always scares me because it looks great when clean but you have to clean it twice a day to keep it looking good........

but it is a toss up between flat black and the titanuim from the pics


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Is this in fact a vinyl application? If so, I think the company that made them should produce a few sets!!!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Yes it's a vinyl application


----------



## Sayen (Nov 7, 2007)

Is it possible to do something perfect like this with vinyl???


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

defo vinyl

saw a flat green merc at the Ring, and a flat black 350z, looked awesome, and very well done

mook


----------



## jjpea (Aug 25, 2007)

WickedOne513 said:


> looks interesting I just wonder how it will show dirt and such.... black always scares me because it looks great when clean but you have to clean it twice a day to keep it looking good........
> 
> but it is a toss up between flat black and the titanuim from the pics


if you think black is bad, try white in Tokyo. every time it rains my car looks like it has been bleeding black all over. next time it rains i'll post some after pics. because of the black and yellow lady bugs getting all over the cars i would wake up an hour early everyday just so i could wash those suckers off, then they would be back the next day. then there are the leaves, i CAN wait for fall. 
by the way, that flat black is 'tha heat'. i'll ask it, is there an interior option that matches the flat black? less chrome inside perhaps?


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

jjpea said:


> if you think black is bad, try white in Tokyo. every time it rains my car looks like it has been bleeding black all over. next time it rains i'll post some after pics. because of the black and yellow lady bugs getting all over the cars i would wake up an hour early everyday just so i could wash those suckers off, then they would be back the next day. then there are the leaves, i CAN wait for fall.
> by the way, that flat black is 'tha heat'. i'll ask it, is there an interior option that matches the flat black? less chrome inside perhaps?


You a GI?


----------



## MeltDown (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow! Flat black looked awsome on the R35  
I've never been a fan of the R35's looks, but damn that colour almost made me change my mind :nervous:
Should be one of the optional colours imo


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

My car was made flat when it was sprayed with a special flatting agent added to the topcoat.

J.


----------



## jjpea (Aug 25, 2007)

psd1 said:


> You a GI?


Is that a bad thing?opcorn:


----------



## WickedOne513 (Oct 13, 2007)

jjpea said:


> if you think black is bad, try white in Tokyo. every time it rains my car looks like it has been bleeding black all over. next time it rains i'll post some after pics. because of the black and yellow lady bugs getting all over the cars i would wake up an hour early everyday just so i could wash those suckers off, then they would be back the next day. then there are the leaves, i CAN wait for fall.
> by the way, that flat black is 'tha heat'. i'll ask it, is there an interior option that matches the flat black? less chrome inside perhaps?


yeah thats why I dont white or black.... i am leaning toward the titanuim just from the pics...... but going to wait tell I get to Japan to look at them in person


----------



## WickedOne513 (Oct 13, 2007)

is it vinyal or paint?


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

Whoooaah, I like that. I like that a lot....


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

hell, I might get that done to my car - the R35 is angular enough to look killer with matte finish, but I wonder how the R32 will come out in matte grey and it's 90s-aero shape?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Avery A6 vinyl and some seriously patient and gentle hands. I'm gonna do it - I was going to repaint the key scratches my car sustained last year, but this looks like a better option


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Looks very gangster


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

I love it, stick some flat black RE30's + straight pipe exhaust (somebody PLEASE fab this!) + Amuse rear wing on there and your'e looking at pure awesomeness :smokin:


----------



## zillapuss (Sep 27, 2005)

my hillclimb r32 gtr is mat black with gold regamister wheels i think my r32 looks great but im biased ...that car looks exactly the same color and matness as my r32 ....its not sickers its black etch primer
saves the weight of the paint
you cant see any ripples 
costs less to fix when you stuff it into a bank
people think dath vader may be driving it
......win win win


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Anyone know what the paint underneath is like if you want to remove the vinyls?


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

When done properly it should be fine.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Here is Foliatec doing the same on a R8
























More here


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

I spot a new trend here


----------



## 0piston (Oct 26, 2006)

zillapuss said:


> my hillclimb r32 gtr is mat black with gold regamister wheels i think my r32 looks great but im biased ...that car looks exactly the same color and matness as my r32 ....its not sickers its black etch primer
> saves the weight of the paint
> you cant see any ripples
> costs less to fix when you stuff it into a bank
> ...


post a few pics? love to see it!!


----------



## jjpea (Aug 25, 2007)

Pharoahe said:


> Here is Foliatec doing the same on a R8
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those wheels are sick!!!:bowdown1:
How much would the larger than life stickers cost to do a whole car?


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

jjpea said:


> Is that a bad thing?opcorn:


Nope. just looking at your sig line...have they changed the rules on importing newer cars in the last few years? I left there in 2004 and at that time it was damn near impossible to import a car newer than a 1977 model.


----------



## jjpea (Aug 25, 2007)

psd1 said:


> Nope. just looking at your sig line...have they changed the rules on importing newer cars in the last few years? I left there in 2004 and at that time it was damn near impossible to import a car newer than a 1977 model.


yeah, the list had changed the first of 2007. i just looked and it has been updated as of may 2008. i bought mine under the assumption that the list wouldn't change anymore, thank god it hasn't. follow this link, bottom of page 19.opcorn: 
http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/rules/import/elig050108.pdf


----------



## jjpea (Aug 25, 2007)

psd1 said:


> Nope. just looking at your sig line...have they changed the rules on importing newer cars in the last few years? I left there in 2004 and at that time it was damn near impossible to import a car newer than a 1977 model.


my bad,
i thought you wrote export, like to the states. it's been a long day-night-day. i got up yesterday at 0830, worked all night on a jet that's older than me, then i had to make arrangments for an upcoming TDY, had to buy plane tickets etc, etc, just to find out the resource advisor had de-activated my card. wow, it's been a long whatever it is, will go to bed here soon and get back up in four 1/2 hours to go back to work.:squintdan 
back to your question, to my knowledge the Mustang was imported/bought through the F.O.R.D guys, i can't put the letters together as it is against my religion, CHEVY all the way.:thumbsup: 
the BMW is in a wharehouse in Texas, climate controlled, covered, started and moved monthly. other than that, i know a guy who shipped his 97 F150 over and modified everything himself, it's a 100 tag, money money money:smokin: 
well, off to bed.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I am definitely wanting to do this. It surely can't be more expensive than a top-notch paint job, and it's reversible.

They've been vinyling entire street buses with advertisements for nearly 20 years now, since I saw the first one done in Boston.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

Pharoahe said:


> I spot a new trend here


only a matter of time until a hello kitty GT-R comes to life...


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

there was a Hello Kitty version of the Mitsubishi i, however the existence of that car did not stop me from buying the coolest kei-car I've ever seen. Now if Korean customs will just get off their butts and approve its importation!!!


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

Am driving an Ash Grey i now


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

how much does it cost to have done?

R


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Extortionate I would guess


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

Robbie J said:


> how much does it cost to have done?
> 
> R


The owner posted in NAGTROC

http://www.nagtroc.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=22992&view=findpost&p=329821



> Gentlemen,
> First time I am posting here after being informed by the photograher Vanq that my matt batmobile car was/is being "featured" in the NAGTROC.
> 
> The matt car is based in Singapore. It took about 6 days for the car to be wrapped in a matt black "sticker".
> ...


----------

